# Club Wyndham pigeon forge (water park resort)



## Teresa and Doug (Dec 23, 2020)

Looking for feb 13-15th poolside 2 bedroom.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 25, 2020)

Teresa and Doug said:


> Looking for feb 13-15th poolside 2 bedroom.



It's called Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge.  It's in Seviervile, and there is no availability showing for February 13-15.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 26, 2020)

I have Feb 15-17 in a 3 bedroom Presidential but it is the Golf View.


----------



## Teresa and Doug (Jan 2, 2021)

Please delete dates have changed


----------

